# quick-release skewer sizes?



## mabittin (Apr 29, 2007)

Total noob here and I just picked up a used bike from someone that had some sort of theft deterant system to hold on the tires and seat - I'd like to strip these off (I have to go back and see if they still have the special key to remove them) and put on quick-release mechanisms.....I'd like to order some parts and I'm not sure how the sizing works for skewers.....I see that 110mm and 135mm are common sizes....is the front 110mm and the back 135mm, or is one mainly for road bikes and the other for mountain bikes? Is there a standard size for seats? It's a 2004 Specialized Hardrock if that makes any difference....also anyone have any reccommendations for sites on the net to get them? thanks in advance.....
-M


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Rear spacing is usually 135mm on a mountain bike, front is either 100mm or 110m if that was of any help.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

OLD (over locknut distance) on a front hub is 100mm, rear MTB it's 135, road is 130. The skewer will be a little longer than that. Many aftermarket rear skewers are long enough for mtb, you cut them down for a roadie. 

Don't sweat it, pretty much all mtb QR hubs and QRs are compatible.


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

Just about any skewer will fit

Same goes for saddles.

They are all a standard size on adult bikes


----------

